# 2011 dynoed and dragged. No wonder it's fast!



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Having driven it, I'm not entirely surprised.

 2012 Nissan GT-R on the Dyno and at the Drag Strip - DragTimes.com Drag Racing, Fast Cars, Muscle Cars Blog

So 44whp up on the old model and an 11.01 @ 124mph run. Not bad for a totally stock production car!

Nismo ECU and an Akrapovic and you're well into the 10s without the slightest warranty worry...


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Joe got his hands on a MY12 US car yesterday and he's read the ECU. What remains to be seen is how much the launch control and how much the extra boost and leaner fuelling help, but with similar hardware on the engine apart from a slightly larger intake you do wonder whether the peak power potential will be nearly the same as a modified earlier car when they are both tuned.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

On videos of the two cars together the MY11 LC is far superior to the older cars, i'd guess there's a good few 10ths of a second due to that alone!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Yup, the best LC yet, (although I'm still not convinced it is a true LC, i.e. keeps wheelspin at the optimum amount for the fastest possible launch) and another 44whp.

Thistle, I agree, if turbos are the same, peak power with bolt ons is going to be very similar.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Also doesn't 44whp American Dream units convert to more like 30bhp at the fly English actual units?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

The new launch does work really well but the biggest performance improvement comes from the extra boost and improved boost control. Our car is running a nice flat boost curve with no over boost even with a de-cat turbo back exhaust  Its a decent improvement over the original system.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

So essentially are we I theory looking at being fully capable of replicating the LC and same boost control on the older model or is the increased processing power of the ecu allowing this increased capability??? As I understand it the only real mechanical difference leading to power hike is the air intakes??


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Other than 1/4 miles what would you use the LC for? How does it work in a pre 2011 model??


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

According to Nissan the torque curve should be flat from 3200RPM to 6000RPM.
The dyno shows peak torque from 4300RPM to 5200RPM which is far worse than the old car. This may account for the lack of throttle response some people have mentioned around the 3500 RPM area.
Could be a dodgy dyno though...


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

AndyBrew said:


> Other than 1/4 miles what would you use the LC for? How does it work in a pre 2011 model??


No real other reason than to run a 1/4 or get away from a psycho ex

Pre MY11 LC is really inconsistent on the revs you are able to build while stationary 2.8k, 3.3k and even 4.5k rpm, the car sort of thinks for a split second as you release the break before it launches, sometimes the VDC in r mode still sticks it's balaclava on and robs you of your power. Videos of the MY11 look much more consistent, launch at 4k rpm and seem pretty seemless transition into full throttle acceleration.In the grand schemes it's irrelevant as these machines are not drag cars, but in top trumps world we live in stats such as 0-60 are what grab the headlines and peoples attention


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

So it's just brake and accelerator at the same time then?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I've been looking at the MY12 vs MY11 USDM ECUs. There is 1 deg extra ignition in the upper midrange, 5 to 10 deg less intake cam advance at high revs, and fractionally leaner fuelling in the higher load areas that the new ECU will hit with a bit extra boost. Overall, the non-boost changes to the ECU are almost trivial.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

alloy said:


> No real other reason than to run a 1/4 or get away from a psycho ex
> 
> Pre MY11 LC is really inconsistent on the revs you are able to build while stationary 2.8k, 3.3k and even 4.5k rpm, the car sort of thinks for a split second as you release the break before it launches, sometimes the VDC in r mode still sticks it's balaclava on and robs you of your power. Videos of the MY11 look much more consistent, launch at 4k rpm and seem pretty seemless transition into full throttle acceleration.In the grand schemes it's irrelevant as these machines are not drag cars, but in top trumps world we live in stats such as 0-60 are what grab the headlines and peoples attention


LOL, now you know why I have a "proper" car with "proper" LC !! All your namby pamby "soft" LC sh*t. However, I have never had to use it as the car is fast enough !!!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

AndyBrew said:


> So it's just brake and accelerator at the same time then?


Trans into 'R'....suspension into 'R'....traction control off.....brake and accelerator and then let off the brake and hold on....not done it in mine and don't think i will unless i start doing the 1/4 mile sprints....not sure what the difference would be against just putting foot down.

Video here (not me): YouTube - Nissan GTR Launch Control


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

AndyBrew said:


> So it's just brake and accelerator at the same time then?


There's tons of info about this on here already, but you need to push the brake HARD down with your left foot, 100% on the MFD to give you an idea.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

It is also a pisser to see that the US car they tested is $92k, now divide that by 1.6 (approx conversion for $ to £) and you get a total of £57500.......think am gonna sell my UK car and buy one Stateside and store it at my house in Texas!!!

Good old rip off Britain!!!


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

ANDYR35 said:


> It is also a pisser to see that the US car they tested is $92k, now divide that by 1.6 (approx conversion for $ to £) and you get a total of £57500.......think am gonna sell my UK car and buy one Stateside and store it at my house in Texas!!!
> 
> Good old rip off Britain!!!


I may be wrong but think they normally don't quote local taxes in their headline number and they can be significant..


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

mags993tt said:


> I may be wrong but think they normally don't quote local taxes in their headline number and they can be significant..


Even with that from what i have been looking at it is still a damned sight cheaper than the UK.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

ANDYR35 said:


> Even with that from what i have been looking at it is still a damned sight cheaper than the UK.



... and a lot cheaper than in Japan.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

The 2009 UK price was really good in GBP vs JPY and USD. But now GBP has strengthened against USD yet our price has gone up more. I think there is a bit of a lag effect on Nissan's prices, I could see the 2009 price was a bargain considering GBP weakness back then, presumably the funds had been fixed before hand and it can work to your advantage or disadvantage.


----------

